# Lee Valley



## Kenny boy (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey guys/gals, as an employee,of Lee Valley and a Luthier,I have noticed some of you would like to see Lee Valley,carrying luthiers supplies. You need to ALL send e-mails off to Lee Valley to encourage them to really pursue this concept. I have tried internally, but you the consumer/ builder need to get on there case.Thanx for listening, and bang hard at the door....it would be nice to buy from a Canadian company....oh yeah, if possible, give them a list of the stuff you would be generally interested in.i.e.fretwire? tuners,jigs,finishing supplies,etc.
Cheers and happy building
Kenny boy.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

As someone who lives 5 minutes from head office in Ottawa, I am continually impressed by not only the quality of service and pleasant shopping atmosphere, but by the number of useful supplies I can get there that I would otherwise have to order from Stew-Mac to get. Hmmm. Dan Erlewine and Leonard Lee; now THAT'S a dynamic duo! :smile:

Actually, it might be useful for them to do one of the regular mailouts as a "special issue" with a symbol (like a teeny guitar) beside items that are useful for instrument-making. That'd be a start.

Nice to see a LV employee here. :wave: I hope Robin is as good to work for as Leonard.


----------



## Kenny boy (Nov 20, 2009)

The company as a whole is great to work for...I love it cause I spend most of my time in the LV workshop, keeping the display cabinets up to date...Nice job! to have.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

We (my woodworking business) have been a customer of LV since I was in my early teens, thats 20+ years (maybe 25?).

I remember the first thing my dad let me order from the catalogue was a swiss army knife which I still have.

I also got my start in guitar building, by buying both a book on electric and acoustic guitar making from LV.

My favourite tool bought for carving my archtop hollow body, was the pull-shave. AWESOME tool!

I would definitely support LV if they started carrying more guitar related items. As it is, and I am just one hobby builder, I probably give Stewart macdonald between 3 and 5 thousand a year in orders... I am certain that there is money to be had if they started catering more to the hobby and small time pro luthiers.

AJC


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

>_>

Fret wire is only 1/2 the job. Plexiglas guides and saws with the correct pitch should not be huge over head expenses to deal with. 

However yes. They could even do "venture partnerships" with regional exotic wood shops, product featuring and through ordering. Not a lot of investment risk in that as it would be more a process than a stock but good exposure for the companies involved.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Kenny...A little over a year ago some of the members in this forum tried to do exactly what you are encouraging....Bottom line...there is not enough builders in Canada to make a difference....I would like to buy my supplies in Canada but I am forced to go south of the border to get what I want...Larry


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

Funny, I just there today. Bought a 3/4 x 1-1/2 router bit (for body cavities) and some scalloped blades for my Irwin knife :smile:


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

Some of the books I have list lee Valley as a tool supplier for instrument builders. Not Canadian books! I have a feeling that Lee Valley ships south often. Would love to see them carry parts and supplies for guitars..

Regards Ian


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

they realy should look into getting a Reranch type of products going on, they are equipped for it, and would have the whole canadien market to themself..


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

LEE VALLEY a great place to get tools and other stuff which i usually order 5 to 6 orders a year from them it would be nice to get some guitar building supplies from them fret wire,lacquer...re ranch kind of stuff and tools files,templates ..........it would be great. for us north of the border has always been trying build using local & even in Canada online trumps any site in the states atleast you got to try!! before paying duty on stuff .but I'm not sure if there's enough of us to make it worth lee valleys while to offer this stuff alot of the stuff i buy from stewmac will last a long time fretsaw/mitre gauge,nut files ,fret files,fret press caul.......just wondering how many guitar builders are in Canada a 100 maybe? anyway id support them so much as i can but as a member of over 10 guitar forums that no matter where in they live in the world they all order from stewmac its pretty the only place in the world to offer what they offer along with LMI so why would it just be Canadians ordering, i know a ton of guitar builders/pickup builders all from the states ordering stuff from lee valley now & all the time
:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

al3d said:


> they realy should look into getting a Reranch type of products going on, they are equipped for it, and would have the whole canadien market to themself..


As someone who's starting his first Tele build I was wondering where to get the paint/stain and Nitro, in spray cans, in Canada. I saw the Reranch site and was excited to see the Fender colours and tinted nitro till I found out they don't ship to Canada.
Suggestions?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I love Lee Valley. If they'd cater to us more I might have to propose.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I shop Lee Valley, great place.

It would be great if they could cater to guitar builders like "Grizzly" does in the states......but it's going to be a tough sell. There's a limited market in each location. Maybe it would fly as a "mail order only" or "special order only" product line.

But there's another angle. I walked into a Grizzly store years ago as a woodworking buff who just happened to play guitar. When I saw the guitar building kits and products they displayed, it hit me like a bolt of lightening. "I can build a guitar". 
And as we all know, building guitars is like eating potato chips.......there's no such thing as "one". You build one and you're hooked forever. :smile:
They'd pick up a lot of customers just by offering the stuff for sale.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I agree Lincoln, which is in part the logic of my suggestions. 

There are ways to include products without incurring high levels of overhead cost. If you sell saws ALREADY and 90% of the people you sell to don't care if they are 0.035 inch pitch or 0.045 inch pitch to the teeth but selling the 0.035 lets you add "great for instrument builders" to the item description, you have added a dimension to your market without really changing the product you are selling anyways.

I think, when a company is reticent about creating a "line for" a market that is either high risk or small, finding a way to cater to that market within the existing frame first is a better first step because then the risk is removed or at least ameliorated.

LV used to also sell kits of a LOT of things too. Many have disappeared over the past 10 years though


----------



## Kenny boy (Nov 20, 2009)

Rideski....Lee Valley does carry a spray laquer (Deft), the problem is , at the moment it has been taken off the shelf, because of labeling issues, when that is resolved, it should be back on the shelves. I have used it in a pinch, and it works very well, very clean spray pattern with no clogging. Call LV and inquire as to when they might sell it again, the other source is Exotic Woods in Burlington Ontario, don't know if they would ship within Canada. Good Luck.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Kenny boy said:


> Rideski....Lee Valley does carry a spray laquer (Deft), the problem is , at the moment it has been taken off the shelf, because of labeling issues, when that is resolved, it should be back on the shelves. I have used it in a pinch, and it works very well, very clean spray pattern with no clogging. Call LV and inquire as to when they might sell it again, the other source is Exotic Woods in Burlington Ontario, don't know if they would ship within Canada. Good Luck.


Thanks Kenny. I'll do that.


----------



## Kenny boy (Nov 20, 2009)

Larry..I am aware of your previous effort..it might be working, the powers that be at LV are seriously considering venturing into the Luthier market. They just need another big push from as many builders as can be found. Lee Valley really does listen to it's customers...can't give up now..too close.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I love Lee Valley! Good thing it is a bit of a trip to get there because I'd be sneaking away and spending too much money there.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Kenny boy said:


> Hey guys/gals, as an employee,of Lee Valley and a Luthier,I have noticed some of you would like to see Lee Valley,carrying luthiers supplies. You need to ALL send e-mails off to Lee Valley to encourage them to really pursue this concept. I have tried internally, but you the consumer/ builder need to get on there case.Thanx for listening, and bang hard at the door....it would be nice to buy from a Canadian company....oh yeah, if possible, give them a list of the stuff you would be generally interested in.i.e.fretwire? tuners,jigs,finishing supplies,etc.
> Cheers and happy building
> Kenny boy.





YJMUJRSRV said:


> as the original poster suggested - take your concerns to Lee Valley, posting here will not make a difference. Let Lee Valley know what you want. They are not searching the forums to read what you have to say.


Indeed and a fair enough thing to do too!!

Kenny, to whom and to where do we address our desires?


----------



## Kenny boy (Nov 20, 2009)

Lee Valley's head office is in Ottawa...you can go to their web site ,google Lee Valley., on the home page you can find a 1-800 number , or just e-mail them,with your concern,and yes they carry a lot of hand tools that are used in woodworking, including luthiery, amazing planes, spokeshaves scrapers etc.we just need them to add more specific tools. Thanx to all for listening to my rantings


----------



## Kenny boy (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice call JRSRV.. Exactly what needs to be done Bravo !


----------

